
Show HN: Fastlane – a simple redis and docker based queueing service - heynemann
https://github.com/fastlane-queue/fastlane
======
andreashansen
The name should probably be changed, Fastlane is a popular app automation
service.

~~~
heynemann
I found about it after naming. It was named EasyQ first, but there's already
another project named like that. :( Maybe we'll change the name later on.

